# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  حياتو يشيد بمجهودات السودان لإنجاح الدورة

## مرهف

*فور  وصوله  الخرطوم، عبر الرجل الأول في الكاف عيسى حياتو عن تفاؤله لنجاح هذه  الدورة، خاصة وأن السودان على حد قوله متعود على استضافة مثل هذه البطولات،  وفي كل مرة يبرهن على أنه في مستوى ثقة الاتحاد الإفريقي، الذي بدوره منحه  شرف تنظيم ثاني أهم منافسة في إفريقيا.
 
 كما  أضاف نائب رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بأنه يقدر العمل الكبير للجنة  المنظمة التي استجابت لكل متطلبات الكاف بما فيها بنى تحتية وتوفير ملاعب صالحة للمنافسة، وخص بالذكر ملاعب المريخ وود مدني وبورتسودان، و اعتبرهما  إنجازا كبيرا للسودان، ودليل على إرادة الحكومة السودانية لإنجاح هذه  التظاهرة....


*

----------


## كته

*حياتو ده كضاب جنس كضب يامرهف
مدنى لى هسع
شوارعه مكسره
والاستاد بردمو فيهو ردم
والطريق لا استاد الافيال  عملوهو ردميه حمراء (يعنى ماظلط)
عجاجا فوق
ونجيله استاد مدنى 
زى الحلاقه بدون قطعيه
قبب سااكت
*

----------


## كته

*انا قايل
حياتو ده
شممو  قدحه التوم
وجابو ليهو جداده مكرفسه
وشبع
الشبعه الياها
وهاك ياشكر
*

----------


## كته

*ماقلتا ليكم
انشاء الله الليله
شفتو استاد مدنى
قلنا ليكم حياتو كضاب وستين كضاب
والله الليله استاد مدنى فضيحه





حياتو ده ماكان 
يشوش قناه الجزيره ويريحنا





قلنا ليكم مدنى ماجاهزه
واب قنايه عامل فيها عنتر
اها
افريقيا كلها شافت سوء الارضيه 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*حياتو دا
يا جماعتنا كاسرين عينو
يا دافعين ليهو
يا نحن ما بنشوف
*

----------


## حسن أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

حياتو دا
يا جماعتنا كاسرين عينو
يا دافعين ليهو
يا نحن ما بنشوف



 
2
:Smok-0224:
                        	*

----------

